# padded hat



## Golder (Jun 13, 2005)

not a big fan of the helmet (unless boating of course)

anybody ever try this thing out?

http://www.backcountry.com/store/RED0048/c11/s100000007/Red-Ordinance-Audio-Padded-Hat-Beanie.html

plus you get the bonus of ignoring the gapers if you are at a resort...


----------



## JRO (Jan 10, 2006)

Wear a helmet. Padded hats do not protect you from hardly anything. IF you hit a tree fall hard or someone runs into you its like wearing a hat. IF you dont wear a helmet you are running a big risk. In comparison to boating its like weraing a skull cap apposed to a helmet.


----------



## VI- (Oct 16, 2003)

The radio beanie is the shit. I just got one. Haven't taken it out on the mtn. yet. It's great for walking the dog in the dark, cold Colorado winter nights. The sound quality is symphonic. I was worried for a sec that if I took it snowboarding it would malfunction. Can't wait to schralp the powder listening to Motorhead!


----------

